# Adam Ax7 for 5.1 sound



## andreaconci (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everybody
I'm an audio engineer.
I've just bought 2 of Adam Ax7 speaker for my studio
Is it a good speaker for 5.1 sound, or it will be better to buy a complete system??
Thanks
Andres


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

andreaconci said:


> Hi everybody
> I'm an audio engineer.
> I've just bought 2 of Adam Ax7 speaker for my studio
> Is it a good speaker for 5.1 sound, or it will be better to buy a complete system??
> ...


Andres, I am also an audio engineer. The Adam's would make an excellent 5.1 surround system. It would be costly, but certainly worth every dollar. You should have no problem mating a sub with this speaker.


----------



## Skeletor (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been looking for a decent HT 5.1 but for home listening, and weighing up the monitors instead usual HiFi gear, becouse its better value, despite of its said and known cons for home use.

Do you thing 3x Adams A8X for fronts and centers, and 2x A5X for surrounds paired with a dedicated sub and pre/pro would be a smart choice fot the price, vs common HIFi gear on the same price range?

I detailed my doubts about HiFi vs PA monitors for home listening at this thread --> New 5.1 HT. HiFi vs PA monitors?.


----------

